# Backupsy dumps Colocrossing :)



## drmike (Dec 4, 2013)

Well I sniffed this with some migration emails.   Backupsy (one of Oktay's/Serverian's) better known brands seems to have dumped ColoCrossing at all locations.  Previously I believe they were CC in Buffalo, Chicago and perhaps Los Angeles.

*In the United States, locations and providers now are:*

Chicago with Atlantic Metro

New York with Atlantic Metro

Dallas with Cloud Shards,

LA with SupremeBytes 

Orlando with Hostdime

Perhaps Oktay will grace us with his presence and explain why the change happened.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 4, 2013)

What about all his other brands? Guy has like 34 different brands. (Exaggeration.... but definitely 5 or 6 brands, haha)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 4, 2013)

I believe Dallas is with Incero?  

At least that's what I understood it as.


----------



## budi1413 (Dec 4, 2013)

That's a good news. Now i can buy backupsy. :lol:


----------



## texteditor (Dec 4, 2013)

Now Oktay just needs to rollout IPv6 across the board


----------



## drmike (Dec 4, 2013)

budi1413 said:


> That's a good news. Now i can buy backupsy. :lol:


Hehe, me too!


----------



## concerto49 (Dec 4, 2013)

We got mentioned here. Hi.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 4, 2013)

budi1413 said:


> That's a good news. Now i can buy backupsy. :lol:





drmike said:


> Hehe, me too!


Me three.

I think the correlation here is that you gain business by choosing more wisely your upstream. 

I think if more people pulled out and there were more diverse options the industry would be better. No shortage of CC hosts, so no one lists them as a criteria. Lots of folks have the criteria of anything _but_ CC... so go for it. Dump them.


----------



## cubixcloud (Dec 4, 2013)

This is very interesting. Many seem to have issues with ColoCrossing. Anyone care to explain why?


----------



## drmike (Dec 4, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I think if more people pulled out ...





cubixcloud said:


> Many seem to have issues with ColoCrossing. Anyone care to explain why?


Tee hee...  Too bad the withdraw method didn't work for Mr. Biloh.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 4, 2013)

Leaving Buffalo pretty much made it so we're ~sold out on the east coast. Prior to that we had probably 200+ vm's unsold.

One thing I learned yesterday is that NJ doesn't have the 80% fire code laws like most states, which means we gained an extra 2 - 3A of power w/o having to pay for it. With that we're throwing a storage node and 2 more KVM nodes online.

Leaving CC literally put more money in our pockets.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Dec 4, 2013)

cubixcloud said:


> This is very interesting. Many seem to have issues with ColoCrossing. Anyone care to explain why?


You can start with this:

http://vpsboard.com/topic/1874-colocrossings-core-router-is-a-switch/

Wash that down with these visuals and ensuing dance routine:

http://vpsboard.com/topic/2129-colocrossings-million-dollar-routers-are-switches-top-of-rack-server-porn-old-cisco/

Did you miss how ColoCrossing underhandedly stole Lowendtalk/Lowendbox and converted it from a community website to a purely money making crooked market that benefits them?  

Then there is the routing issues due to round robin routing among their providers with how their network was engineered.

Then there are the many front/shell companies.  

Of course you have the multitude of companies like say Crissic (mentioned in one of the threads) that can't get proper BGP setup out of CC.

Then you have CC squatting on 400k+ IPs...  All in this ARIN regulated 80% consumption day and age....

Feel free to ask for clarifications.

Interested in hearing why CC got dumped this time though... Very interested since I saw a lot of consolidation, selling of good owned gear, etc. by Backupsy.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 4, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Now Oktay just needs to rollout IPv6 across the board


That might be one of the reasons for dumping  ColoCrossing and Incero, both of which have been promising IPv6 "soon" for a few years.



> Orlando with Hostdime



UK is also HostDime.



> No shortage of CC hosts



Obviously not, you have to scroll way down to #284 to find them  http://hostcabi.net/top_500_hosters


----------



## drmike (Dec 4, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> That might be one of the reasons for dumping  ColoCrossing and Incero, both of which have been promising IPv6 "soon" for a few years.


I have no clue why Incero is knuckle dragging on IPv6....

As for ColoCrossing, as we found out in other threads and discovery, those old a$$ routers/switches/top of rack devices they have in multiple locations are not IPv6 compatible.  So until they upgrade such and overall their setups IPv6 isn't happening.


----------



## mcmyhost (Dec 4, 2013)

Did he move Backupsy out and move GetDedi in?

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1328221


----------



## drmike (Dec 4, 2013)

mcmyhost said:


> Did he move Backupsy out and move GetDedi in?
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1328221


Good catch there 

Those Intel 520's are fingerprint of CC's own servers.

Meaning, I would think these are lease/rental servers perhaps under contract from CC. 

Hehehe, here we go....


----------



## ryanarp (Dec 4, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I believe Dallas is with Incero?
> 
> At least that's what I understood it as.


I think he has servers in another Dallas facility as well as Incero. Not sure though.


----------



## ryanarp (Dec 4, 2013)

drmike said:


> I have no clue why Incero is knuckle dragging on IPv6....
> 
> As for ColoCrossing, as we found out in other threads and discovery, those old a$$ routers/switches/top of rack devices they have in multiple locations are not IPv6 compatible.  So until they upgrade such and overall their setups IPv6 isn't happening.


Does anyone really use IPV6 in production? I mean until all carriers get on board globally there really isn't a benefit in having IPV6 other than the fact people want it so they can ping google IPV6.


----------



## trewq (Dec 4, 2013)

ryanarp said:


> Does anyone really use IPV6 in production? I mean until all carriers get on board globally there really isn't a benefit in having IPV6 other than the fact people want it so they can ping google IPV6.


It's not about it being used in production it's about it being available. If all the customer wants to do is ping google then they should be able to.


----------



## concerto49 (Dec 4, 2013)

trewq said:


> It's not about it being used in production it's about it being available. If all the customer wants to do is ping google then they should be able to.


I think that's the way forward.

People used to say there's no use for 1GB of RAM. It's about providing it. People will make use of it when it's available. Our job is to facilitate not to coach and restrict people.

IPv6 available here.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 4, 2013)

ryanarp said:


> Does anyone really use IPV6 in production? I mean until all carriers get on board globally there really isn't a benefit in having IPV6 other than the fact people want it so they can ping google IPV6.


Noone will use IPv6 if noone is providing services through IPv6.

So for me it is a must that all important things (web, mail, ftp, ..) are accessible through IPv6.


----------



## ryanarp (Dec 4, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Noone will use IPv6 if noone is providing services through IPv6.
> 
> So for me it is a must that all important things (web, mail, ftp, ..) are accessible through IPv6.


I really think it will take complete IPV4 depletion before everyone gets serious about IPV6. I have tunnel broker setup on all our servers, just don't hand those out by default since it isn't native IPV6.


----------



## concerto49 (Dec 4, 2013)

ryanarp said:


> I really think it will take complete IPV4 depletion before everyone gets serious about IPV6. I have tunnel broker setup on all our servers, just don't hand those out by default since it isn't native IPV6.


You want to get people started so at least they can transition when shit hits the fan. You don't want a Y2K bug type of scenario.


----------



## cubixcloud (Dec 5, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> People used to say there's no use for 1GB of RAM. It's about providing it. People will make use of it when it's available. Our job is to facilitate not to coach and restrict people.


Said very well!


----------



## budi1413 (Dec 5, 2013)

drmike said:


> Hehe, me too!





MannDude said:


> Me three.
> 
> I think the correlation here is that you gain business by choosing more wisely your upstream.
> 
> I think if more people pulled out and there were more diverse options the industry would be better. No shortage of CC hosts, so no one lists them as a criteria. Lots of folks have the criteria of anything _but_ CC... so go for it. Dump them.


I'm actually tried Backupsy once. But CC network is meh, too much packet loss. So i canceled the service. IMHO, this is the most brilliant decision that Oktay did. Let's attack Backupsy then. 



ryanarp said:


> I think he has servers in another Dallas facility as well as Incero. Not sure though.


IIRC his VpsDime brand using Incero.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm wanting to know why this happened. I believe Oktay praised CC from time to time, so I don't see him leaving unless something bad happened. He's still selling out of CC on his other brands so I'm hoping he'll grace us with his presence and let us know.


----------



## serverian (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, for starters I did not dump Colocrossing. I recently purchased a full cabinet with them.

I'm using them for VPSDime, Winity (new brand coming soon), GetDedi and Cloudive.

I also have lots of servers with them for Backupsy.

I did not migrate anyone from Colocrossing Datacenters to other datacenters.

I'm using their Buffalo, Dallas and Chicago locations for Backupsy.

Their Dallas location did not have space when I needed to put a server online. I'm good friends with Harry and wanted to try out their services for Dallas, so I've put the new server there. It's been fantastic.

As you see, my Backupsy servers use lots of incoming traffic and Atlantic Metro offers free unmetered incoming traffic, that's why I've gone with them for New York and Chicago locations for the new servers.

It came to a time where I don't have space in old servers which are with Colocrossing and that's why I've changed the test IPs to the new locations in the homepage. That's probably where you came to this conclusion.

For the record, Colocrossing's Dallas and Chicago locations are top notch.

Chicago stats from Nodeping: Uptime for last 30 days: 100%

Dallas stats from Nodeping: Uptime for last 30 days: 100%

And Buffalo improved a lot after the Level 3 coming into the blend:

Uptime for last 30 days: 99.997%

Believe or not, there is absolutely nothing wrong with Colocrossing's services. They have hired lots of people lately and response times have been improved dramatically.

I understand the whole LET purchase thing, the Aim2Game things and Chicago VPS drama somehow makes Colocrossing looks bad. Honestly, I do not care for any of those things. All I care is if my servers are online and I get support replies fast. Colocrossing satisfies my needs on these matters.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 5, 2013)

But there will be no more Backupsy in CC, correct? Only existing clients will be there? New Backupsy clients, will not?

Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Dec 5, 2013)

This is why people shouldn't come to any conclusions before someone steps in to explain themselves.


----------



## serverian (Dec 5, 2013)

MannDude said:


> But there will be no more Backupsy in CC, correct? Only existing clients will be there? New Backupsy clients, will not?
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly?


At the moment, no. If people cancels their services in those servers in the following months and we get a stock of 10 at least on a server, then yeah, we can put the server back into accepting new VMs.


----------



## drmike (Dec 5, 2013)

> It came to a time where I don't have space in old servers which are with Colocrossing and that's why I've changed the test IPs to the new locations in the homepage. That's probably where you came to this conclusion.


Absolutely!

We can pretty much say that expansion at CC is done.   Filled and to stagnate.  

So while CC didn't get dumped, they did get demoted, at least for the Backupsy brand.  Not a single CC location now listed on public site


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 5, 2013)

ryanarp said:


> Does anyone really use IPV6 in production? I mean until all carriers get on board globally there really isn't a benefit in having IPV6 other than the fact people want it so they can ping google IPV6.


We have a good number of clients that find production use for v6.  Aside from IRC, which is pretty common, I see a fair amount of v6 traffic.  No clue what it is (privacy, etc), but someone found a use for it.



trewq said:


> It's not about it being used in production it's about it being available. If all the customer wants to do is ping google then they should be able to.


If the customer wants to ping6 google, then they should be able to find a host that allows them to do so.  One of my _biggest_ pet peeves (and a very good way to start off on the wrong foot with us) is to come in making demands on the basis of "So and so does it, so you're going to do it for me too".



serverian said:


> Believe or not, there is absolutely nothing wrong with Colocrossing's services. They have hired lots of people lately and response times have been improved dramatically.
> 
> I understand the whole LET purchase thing, the Aim2Game things and Chicago VPS drama somehow makes Colocrossing looks bad. Honestly, I do not care for any of those things. All I care is if my servers are online and I get support replies fast. Colocrossing satisfies my needs on these matters.


I think you're one of the few that have had a positive experience.  Not only we were downright lied to (and stolen from), but multiple times Biloh leaked confidential information to "his friends".  The network was always substandard, even after L3.  Support was a nightmare - never once did one (or even just two) of their "staff" complete a ticket.  It was always a fustercluck passed back and forth between monkeys with the excuse of "I'm forwarding this to X department".  In quite a few cases the techs were downright belligerent, lied about the problems (such as a network outage they caused, but attempted to blame us for), and even went so far as to make threats.

Now, I do wonder one thing - do you own your hardware with them, or are you leasing it?  I have noticed a trend where they are significantly nicer to the folks with rented hardware - I've made a comment before along the lines of them being desperate to keep gear from going unused, and I have a pretty good feeling that ties into it.


----------



## serverian (Dec 5, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Now, I do wonder one thing - do you own your hardware with them, or are you leasing it?  I have noticed a trend where they are significantly nicer to the folks with rented hardware - I've made a comment before along the lines of them being desperate to keep gear from going unused, and I have a pretty good feeling that ties into it.


Mostly colo. All Backupsy servers are colo, one rent for another brand and some RTO.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh... So you're not 'leaving' Colocrossing, you like them, but you're not putting new clients for Backupsy there either... but if stock becomes available on existing machines, then a new order may be placed on a CC server? If they work well for you, that's great. Why not just issue new stock there then, too? Seems like it'd be less complicated instead of temporarily phasing them out. You already have gear and a rack there.

Though I bet you use a lot of bandwidth for Backupsy, right? Is that where the problem is?


----------

